# The Superman Returns Thread



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It had to come sometime on this board and now here it is. Brandon Routh following in the tradition of Christopher Reeve with *Superman Returns.* To kick off the inaugral debut of this thread, I have a teaser trailer for you guys to sit back and enjoy (or not, I'm divided myself, but will adopt a "wait-and-see" attitude about the whole thing):

http://www.comingsoon.net/films.php?id=4666


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I just can't buy this guy as Superman.

And that suit looks like poop. 

That said, I still have faith in Bryan singer, and will be in line to see the movie when it opens.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Leather boots and cape?

He's not the Bat....


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And what is this crap that Lois has a kid? :googly:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Perhaps Perry White gave her an exclusive interview that included a bottle of champagne, Luther Vandross on the stereo, a roaring fire and a King-Size water bed with satin sheets...


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I'd buy Lois having a kid, seeing as how Supes has disappeared for a number of years. I still hate the suit, though. Even more than the Spidey suit.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey, at least he's not Nicholas Cage!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Hey, at least he's not Nicholas Cage!


Yes, Doc, something could definitely be said for that! 

I remember watching *A Night With Kevin Smith* back when they wanted Silent Bob to helm the project, some dumbass producer, I forget who, wanted Sean Penn to be the Man of Steel! Huh? He isn't Superman any more than Cage is. I'm taking nothing from Penn's acting abilities (although he'll always be Jeff Spicolli to me.) but he would make a very lame Superman. This dumbass producer also wanted him to be sans cape and not be able to fly? What? That's part of his mythos! Get tha **** outta heah, ya prick ya!

I wish they would have let Smith direct it. He wanted to do _The Death of Supeman_ storyline. We would have seen Doomsday and Darkseid, but instead, we're ****ing getting Lex Luthor--AGAIN!  He does have other villains people, and Bryan Singer above all should know this. It's Hollywood; what are you gonna do?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Pete said:


> I'd buy Lois having a kid, seeing as how Supes has disappeared for a number of years. I still hate the suit, though. Even more than the Spidey suit.


Hey I love that Spidey suit!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> Hey I love that Spidey suit!


I know... Its the same one from the comic... only real.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

GAH! 
The movie Spidey suit, like everything else about the movie Spidey, eats it.:devil: 

I also can understand Lois thinking Clark is never coming back, and moving on and all, but I really think this is gonna put a damper on their relationship in future films. How the hell do they explain this to Lois's kid? 
"Sorry Johnny, but your step-dad is really Superman, and he needs to fly away and kick Bizzaro's ass now. Get used to it kid." 
I just don't like putting kids in films. They usually just get in the way, and are a source of really bad comedy.

Kevin Smith's take on the Superman film is really, really terrifying:zombie: 
That the conversation with that producer could go ANYTHING like he says, proves Hollywood just has no clue. Polar Bears? WTF??  

But, yes, it could be worse, it could be Nic Cage. Anybody seen that promo for Ghost Rider yet?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

RAXL said:


> GAH! The movie Spidey suit, like everything else about the movie Spidey, eats it.:devil:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry but I thought the movies were good and the second one had some great acting.
> ...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Since this is getting a tad off topic, I must ask either Raxl or Pete: What's wrong with Spider-Man's movie suit? It looks almost identical to the one in the comics?  Tobey MacGuire is the spitting image of Peter Parker. I have an issue with their lack of continuity, and how they ****ed up the Green Goblin's costume but you can't have everything the way you want, right? However, I think Raimi got the Human Spider's costume to the thread. 

Batman's costume in the movie looks nothing like the comic books, if there's anyone you should have a problem with them not getting it right, it's the folks who have handled the Bat. His costume is blue and gray, not solid black. :googly:


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Overall, I had very few problems with the Spidey flicks. But the suit is definitely one of them.

Peter Parker is a dirt poor undergrad. He had to sew together a suit made out of the cheapest materials he could find. He didn't buy flashy, silken looking material and pour line after line of rubber webbing over the top of it. I understand that Hollywood has to make everything look flashy and cool, no matter what, but when something is integral to a character's origin -- like the suit -- it should be true to the source material.

Don't even get me started on the effing web-shooters. 

What kills me about the Bat is that his suit in the comics SHOULD look like the one in the movies. Kevlar body armor does not resemble spandex. Granted, it doesn't resemble rubber either, but the rubber could be coating the outside of the armor. The fact that the Bat has been wearing spandex all these years in the comics is kind of silly. The dude gets shot all the time. You'd think he would wise up and cover his ****.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Pete said:


> Overall, I had very few problems with the Spidey flicks. But the suit is definitely one of them.
> 
> Peter Parker is a dirt poor undergrad. He had to sew together a suit made out of the cheapest materials he could find. He didn't buy flashy, silken looking material and pour line after line of rubber webbing over the top of it. I understand that Hollywood has to make everything look flashy and cool, no matter what, but when something is integral to a character's origin -- like the suit -- it should be true to the source material.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the effing web-shooters.


What did Parker use to make his costume in the comics? IF it looks like the movie one, then there's no complaint. I agree with web shooters..WTF? out of his wrist skin?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Peter parker is something of an egghead as well. If he wanted i.e. the Spidey threads, bad enough, I'm sure he could have found a way to whip something up.  

I also had a problem with the organic web-shooters, but that little indiscrepency in no way made me not enjoy the film. It was that Goblin costume that ruined things if anything did.

As for Batman, I really don't care if he's in rubber, kevlar or spandex. Bruce Wayne's alter-ego is still alive and kicking ass and I can buy his not taking precautions to evade bullets and the like as easily as I can a dude whose skeleton is laced with adamantium with razor claws and a wicked healing factor and another who's invulnerable to everything except a glowing rock from his birth planet and can fly. With that, we get back on topic.  

What is everyone's feelings about Lex Luthor being used yet again? And if you could have picked the villain who would you have chosen?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

We could always have these Spidey answers moved to the Spidey 3 thread.. 


I think Pete summed it up pretty good. I'm MUCH more militant in my dislike of the Spidey movies, but he got the point across. 
Spider Man does not swing around the city wearing a wet suit. End of story. 
The webs look silly. The eyes are just not right. 
The webs coming right out of him, is just silly.It takes away a real weakness that Spidey has. He could always run out of web fluid at the dramatically appropriate moment, if the writer needed him to. Now, it just blasts out from inside him. Yuck.
While Tobey Maguire may look like Peter, he looks like Peter when he's 30.
I believe it was a horrible choice to have Pete graduate high school in the first film.
With the second movie, I can't say to much, because I have not been able to make myself sit through it. I saw the bit with him delievering pizza. Horrid. 
Peter is suppossed to be US. He's "everyman". He has trouble getting a date. He's gotta take care of his aunt. Not enough money for rent. And then, he's gotta go out and stop the Sinister six from taking over the world. We are suppossed to feel for Peter, not laugh at him. I think the pizza boy scene really hurt him. 
On a side note this is a gripe I have with the comics too. I think Peter lost a little bit of "everyman" cred, when he married a supermodel. And joined the Avengers. And moved into Avengers Tower. 


The Batman, on the other hand, has worn an all black suit for extended times in the comic. While I think it makes the most sense for him, I like the grey suit with black boots, cowl, gloves and trunks, myself. And the Batman Begins suit is pretty kick ass.

Getting back to uh, who was this about? Oh, yeah, Superman.  
Bad looking movie suit. Don't like the guy in the suit. Too ...I dunno, small. Not Superman enough. 
I don't really mind having Lex as the villian again. As long as he's not played like a buffoon. Lex is the greatest criminal mind in the world. Keep him like that. Hell, I'd love if when Supes gets back to earth, he finds Lex is president of the USA. That would be huge. The thing with Lex, is that at the end of the movie, nothing can stick to him. He's gotta be able to skate away. Supes can know he's nasty, but nobody else can believe it. That can be tough to do. 
For a second movie, Brainiac is a great choice. And how about Mr. Myxlpytlylk? That would be a blast! Ok, maybe not for the whole film, but for the opening? Awesome. Myxy could even make an evil Superman for him to fight. Goodbye Bizzaro #1. Not for the whole film, just for a few minutes. 
Cause I don't really wanna see that guy as Bizzaro. For long.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I would like to really, really see Darkseid. He has that Omega Effect and it would be cool to see Supes taking on the Para-Demons from Apokalipse as well as D'Sade. I also wouldn't mind Parasite either. There are just so many possibilities to explore and the makers of the film are squandering it with Lex Luthor once again.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, but ya gotta remember, while this one is in the continuity of the first two films, for all intents and purposes, it's starting all over. I don't have a problem with them starting right out with Lex. People know who he is. It gives some kinda link to the general public. Like the playing card at the end of BATMAN BEGINS.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I kinda thought the card at the end of Batman was quite a reatch. I thought it was a good movie but Gothem just seemed a little somthing more then if did in the first movie.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The Joker is Batman's main nemesis. The people involved with the Chris Nolan *Batman Begins* really wanted to get back to the beginning and make the Dark Knight what he originally started out as. Ra's Al-Ghul shouldn't even have been in this film if that were the case, it should have been The Joker. They would have eventually had to bring him in and I doubt the franchise would make it past the sequel if they tried to keep Mr. J out of the picture. In the old comics, Joker killed many a person with those sharp edged playing cards of his. So I don't think they were stretching it at all with the ending of *Batman Begins.* In fact, it had the best ending of any forays into the legend of The Bat, period.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Check this out.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That looks really stupid.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

...coming this summer.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It definitely looks decidedly gay. That stands to reason seeing who the director is. And to think anyone would believe this has any chance of being competition for *X-Men 3.* My doubts get higher and higher every day.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, as Superman is almost upon us, I thought I'd dig this thread up from the darkness of the past.

For what it's worth, Variety, Newsweek and Hollywood Reporter are absolutely drooling over this film.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Superman will destroy X-Men 3.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I dont really keep up with the times and didnt realize there was a new superman coming out until a couple of weeks ago. One day while in Walmart, I noticed this new guys face on a Superman Box. I was pissed. How could they do that to Christopher Reeves now that he has past!!!!

Anyway needless to say, I looked like a goof, but learned about the new movie. Im sorry though, Im not a big fan of change so I probably, no actually, wont like it. But thats me!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Anybody gonna see this in IMAX?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I hear it's in 3d in Imax ...Hmmmm.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Hellrazor said:


> How could they do that to Christopher Reeves now that he has past!!!


Did you think there'd never be another Superman flick?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Saw it on IMAX today. 
It was actually pretty good.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That what I heard too RAXL.

I may have to see now...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll probably break down and see this. Omega wants to go, but I'm not sure if I'll see it, or the latest installment of *Pirates of the Carribean, *first. Hella and I want to see that one so maybe we can make it a family outing or something and go see a double feature. Ya never know.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I saw it...IT ROCKS!
Picks up where they left off...I won't give anything away, but there is a reason why Lois has a kid...the effects are worth the price of admission alone. There is something for everyone in this film, and I highly recommend it. I wasn't disappointed. Kevin Spacey is the ultimate Lex Luthor...I was going into this movie dreading the fact they used Luthor as a villian again, but Spaceys' performance made me forget that right away. Brandon Routh plays the Man of Steel with flawless precision, and harkens back well to Reeves take on the character, while making it his own. I have nothing bad to say about this film. Go see it!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, I was really worried about Routh, but he was quite good.
The suit, though, is still a loser, to me. 

If it were up to me, Lois would probably have been played by a slightly older actress.

Poor Cyclops, he just can't win, whatever movie he's in.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> I saw it...IT ROCKS!
> Picks up where they left off...I won't give anything away, but there is a reason why Lois has a kid


You as a Doctor, should know there's always a reason that this is.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> I saw it...IT ROCKS!
> Picks up where they left off...I won't give anything away, but there is a reason why Lois has a kid...the effects are worth the price of admission alone. There is something for everyone in this film, and I highly recommend it. I wasn't disappointed. Kevin Spacey is the ultimate Lex Luthor...I was going into this movie dreading the fact they used Luthor as a villian again, but Spaceys' performance made me forget that right away. Brandon Routh plays the Man of Steel with flawless precision, and harkens back well to Reeves take on the character, while making it his own. I have nothing bad to say about this film. Go see it!


I could not agree more. I can't wait for this movie to come out on DVD, I'm dying to buy it. I loved it. Brandon Routh (fellow midwesterner) did a great job. I'm not a Kate Bosworth fan, but she didn't bother me. Kevin Spacey, excellent. The movie is really long, but that did not bother me at all.

I did like that it was dedicated to Christopher and Dana Reeve.

Again I will be buying this the day it comes out. I would even go see it again in the theater.

Also liked the Spiderman 3 teaser trailor.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Sinister said:


> I'll probably break down and see this. Omega wants to go, but I'm not sure if I'll see it, or the latest installment of *Pirates of the Carribean, *first. Hella and I want to see that one so maybe we can make it a family outing or something and go see a double feature. Ya never know.


well since the Superman flick is one I want to see too, that plan sounds like a winner to me  so you will be seeing it afterall.

good to see that many of you recommend it too, I had heard it was pretty good.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What ever happened to old fashion heroes? Like my buddy Spawn. I am surprised that they didn’t have Spawn two. I like Superman, but how many remakes can you have before someone comes up with something original. Like Spawn!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

They were supposed to make another Spawn. This one had nothing to do with Al Simmons, but instead focused on Medieval Spawn. Personally, I would rather see the more horrific tones of the _Curse of Spawn_ title. Either way, I liked the first one and wouldn't mind seeing another interpretation of the comic coming to the big screen.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I give this movie a 3 out of a possible 5 stars. The film really could have been cut by at least thirty minutes and all would have been fine. A little heavy handed on the melodrama and I didn't buy the whole Lois Lane's kid angle. Not a bad way to spend the afternoon, but it's not really a film I would clamor to go pick up the DVD when it hits the stores I'm thinking for the holidays. Routh was surprisingly good as the Man of Steel as was Spacey as Lex Luthor. Good, movie but by no stretch of the imagination great.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And, at this rate, it will be the LAST Superman flick we see for some time. 

Box office has been really disappointing, and PIRATES has totally crushed it.
Right now, the only chance of seing Supes fly again is in a vs flick, with the Bat.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh, and on a somewhat related note, Todd Mcfarlane IS writting a script for the new Spawn flick. 
He plans to write, direct and finance the project himself. 
It will not be a direct sequel to the first film, but more of a remake. Possibly rated R.

Of course, Todd has been saying this for over two years now, so who knows. 
This is the same guy who took what, 4 years to complete his part of the Image Comics Anniversary Hardcover.:googly:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I actually really liked this Superman movie a lot more than I thought I would. It could have been trimmed down a little as Sinister said, but it was enjoyable. Well worth a viewing.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

this thread actually makes me want to go out and see it. I wasnt sure before


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I acculy thought it was pretty good and had lots of good charecter development.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I plan on seeing it this weekend


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My wife took me out to see this movie last night, and it wasn't half bad. I would perfer to see a little more superman action, but it was ok. I thought that he did a great job being superman. And all the other characters in the movie were also good. Most movies maybe the lead is ok, but this movie was well rounded and I wouldn't mind seeing a superman 2 or somthing like super....Opps I almost spilled the beans. I shall be silent now. LOL.


----------

